

agentzh's Nginx Tutorials - freestyler
http://agentzh.org/misc/nginx/agentzh-nginx-tutorials-enuk.html

======
themcgruff
There's two of us at 37signals building projects on top of the HttpLua /
ngx_lua module. The OpenResty (<http://www.openresty.org>) project is
absolutely worth a look if you are willing to live on the edge and you wan't
incredibly fast performance. I can't say enough good things about the work
agentzh and chaoslawful have been up to lately -- just check out their Github
profiles.

~~~
minikomi
I really like lua and have been lookin at getting my hands dirty with this..
Sounds like I have my weekend planned then!

------
riobard
For those who don't know, agentzh and chaoslawful made these super-awesome
tools around nginx to power Taobao, the largest e-commerce site in China.
agentzh left Taobao to work fulltime on OpenResty now. Stay tuned for what's
to come from them!

------
freestyler
The source repository is here <https://github.com/agentzh/nginx-tutorials>

~~~
chc
Strangely, even though it has a public Github repository, you're not allowed
to copy it according to agentzh's copyright notice.

------
dylanz
I worked with agentzh on a module at one point, and he was extremely helpful
in validating my ideas and helping me out. He answered all my questions by
thorough example and explanation, which is why I'm excited that I saw this
post. Hats off to agentzh!

------
pwf
I was looking forward to learning nginx, until I read this...

It's very nicely written and explains things well, but it doesn't so much
teach nginx as it does point out all the contradictory and unexpected
behaviors. That doesn't look fun to learn (or work with) at all.

Edit: I just looked in to agentzh's other project OpenResty, and I take
everything back. It may be difficult, but it's extremely powerful, and
seemingly worth dealing with the 'gotchas'.

------
wildmXranat
His and chaoslawful's github projects are worth taking a look at. I slapped on
a Lua scripted cache layer on top of Nginx, which ended up boosting a response
into low ms.

------
sparshgupta
agentzh is a great mentor. He has helped me number of times, often looking at
my configurations and getting into my systems and tweaking things around to
make them work. He even installed the powerful openresty on one of my machines
to demonstrate how it can solve my problems and did some benchmarks for me.
Respect to agentzh!! cant wait to see it evolve from here

------
sycren
Are there any tutorials on how to start a vps as a beginner from scratch? I
mean in one place rather than looking for a tutorial in linux then another on
apache or nginx and so on...

~~~
msbarnett
There's <http://library.linode.com/>

But I'd highly suggest learning how to administer a Linux installation from
the command line locally before you create a VPS and open yourself up to be
hacked as you try to learn how to do everything.

------
mrspandex
That font is almost impossible to read.

~~~
pavelkaroukin
Fix your browser/OS default font settings. This page have 0 styling and page
with 0 styling should look perfect on your screen if you have everything
configured correctly.

~~~
286c8cb04bda
That page declares lang="zh" in the html tag. So it's probably not using the
default font for Western or Unicode, but whatever the browser maps to
Simplified Chinese.

In my case that was much uglier, and I had to fix it to read the page.

~~~
pavelkaroukin
I see this as valid reason. Although, did not see difference on ubuntu and
windows. What browser + OS you use?

While this is a reasonable explanation, I see many cases where system fonts
set wrong and as a result an unstyled page look terrible.

~~~
286c8cb04bda
_> What browser + OS you use?_

I saw the problem with Firefox 10 on CentOS. My default font was specifically
configured to Bitstream Vera Serif.

Setting the default font in the Preferences seems to only change it for the
encoding in the active tab (unless you go into the Advanced dialog). For
several Asian languages it wanted to use "serif", which appears to be the
20-year-old X11 default version.

